# Can Non-DVC owner sell points for rental?



## jamesy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am curious.  I am thinking of buying a rental that I found advertised on VacationTimeshareRentals.com and it is for 5 nights at the Boardwalk Villas.  I did as advised on this and other sites to check to see if they are actually owners of DVC or not. I checked through Comptrollers office and only found one that matched name and that was through Marriott Ownership Group and Not DVC.  If that is the person can they rent out a week to me if they don't own at DVC?  I am not sure and don't want to do anything that is not on the up and up.  Please advise!!!


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a good chance that the non-owner rental (if it truly is a non-owner) is an exchange through II. II's rules expressly prohibit the rental of weeks obtained through II.

The risk is that you show up to occupy the week and find that II has canceled the week, leaving you with no place to stay.

There are a number of possibilities here. Some who appear to be non-owners might actually be owners. It's always a good idea to communicate directly with the person offering the rental and request, among other things, proof of ownership, such as a copy of the latest MF bill, before committing to the rental.


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the five nights for Sunday through Thursday?  That's what most owners reserve because of the high amount of points required for Fri. and Sat.

II rentals are for a week.  If someone traded for DVC thru II and is only renting 5 nights it must mean they are staying two nights themselves which doesn't seem likely.


----------



## jamesy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

You are absolutely right that they are probably owners of DVC.  I probably didn't get the right person on my search and I am  going to communicate with the rentor about their ownership.  I just wanted to verify that the person does need to be a member of DVC to rent out points or time to someone else.  I have an email out with some questions and will probably have the answers I need to proceed with rental.  
Thanks for your input and help.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 7, 2008)

jamesy1 said:


> You are absolutely right that they are probably owners of DVC.  I probably didn't get the right person on my search and I am  going to communicate with the rentor about their ownership.  I just wanted to verify that the person does need to be a member of DVC to rent out points or time to someone else.  I have an email out with some questions and will probably have the answers I need to proceed with rental.
> Thanks for your input and help.



Disney doesnt care if it is rented as far as I know.   II does not care if someone exchanges... and then lets a friend use it and will sell a $40 guest certificate to allow the guest to stay.   II does have a rule against renting out reservations however.   This can come into play if the person has been advertising an exchange week.   I am not too sure how often II follows up.

/Jim


----------



## laxmom (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that it is probably not an II exchange.  As stated previously, most DVC owners will maximize their points by not staying on the weekends thus the 5 days.  It could also be a sub lease.  It is possible that someone rented the points or reservation and now can't use it.  Not sure what happens in that case.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 8, 2008)

jamesy1 said:


> You are absolutely right that they are probably owners of DVC.  I probably didn't get the right person on my search and I am  going to communicate with the rentor about their ownership.  I just wanted to verify that the person does need to be a member of DVC to rent out points or time to someone else.  I have an email out with some questions and will probably have the answers I need to proceed with rental.
> Thanks for your input and help.



The person you are renting from might not have the DVC points at WDW. They could also own their home resort at HHI or VB so you wouldn't find their info at Orange county, FL.

Their points could also be held in a trust or LLC. I'm looking into something like that for my points and other timeshare weeks.

I have yet to see a II exchange for less than 7 days. 5 days Sun-Thurs is a time frame known as a DVC week. :hysterical:


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 8, 2008)

With the rental being for 5 days, its unlikely an exchange. You can verify with the owner about the orgins of the rental. If they get real nervous and give some off the wall answers, then move on.


----------

